# Starting this forum off.



## Chris (Jun 16, 2005)

Properly.


----------



## Drew (Jun 16, 2005)

Well done, bro.  Shannon is metal as fuck.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2005)

Drew said:


> Well done, bro.  Shannon is metal as fuck.



Agreed. I proclaim that picture supreme and true.

*flexes forearm at shannon*


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 16, 2005)

I think people should use this froum to announce their shows as well..


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2005)

This is a nice addition.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn, guys! Thank you! 

Here's a few more from my 1st show with Charlie Drown a few months back.


----------



## Drew (Jun 16, 2005)

how about one or two with the chick? 

That guitar's seriously hot.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2005)

Agreed. That is nice. I've always liked that finish on the SC.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 16, 2005)

Drew said:


> how about one or two with the chick?
> 
> That guitar's seriously hot.



See the Charlie Drown site for pics of our bassist, Rain.

The guitar is on fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire!


----------



## macalpine88 (Jun 23, 2005)

How are the pickups on the steven carpender. I was drooling over one a few days ago but i was kindoff nervous about the emgs it may be one the to buy list.


----------

